# Airline help for Amtrak



## KmH (Feb 10, 2018)

Airline's take-away-from-passengers-wish-list:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/the-full-horrifying-list-of-what-united-airlines-and-others-want-to-now-be-allowed-to-take-away-from-passengers/ar-BBIV1FJ?li=BBnbfcN


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Making America Great Again...


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2018)

Needing prompt wheelchair assistance - depends when the request was made?



(Is 6 months ago when I bought the ticket enough, or should I have made the request sooner?



)

2 weeks ago, I had a connection on American Airlines at DFW. I had previously requested wheelchair assistance. The airline agent met me on the jetway and took me to my departure flight. Because my arrival was in 1 terminal and my departure was in another (both on AA BTW), I had to transfer using the airport tram. Even with the airline employee assistance, by the time I got to the gate, it was already boarding! But now they either want to take that option away or start charging for it?





And they wonder why people hate flying?


----------



## railiner (Feb 18, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Needing prompt wheelchair assistance - depends when the request was made?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to clarify...was it an airline employee that pushed your wheelchair, or a contracted service employee that the airline had to pay for?


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 18, 2018)

Most large airports--including DFW--have a contracted service person pushing the wheelchairs.


----------

